# Watch out for Henri!



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

I hope that all our New England forum members have battened down the hatches and stay safe!

Janet


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Janet said:


> I hope that all our New England forum members have battened down the hatches and stay safe!
> 
> Janet


So far, not a cloud in the sky! It's bright sunny, hot and humid!  But we are New Englanders, and well versed in riding out hurricanes. This isn't even supposed to be a particularly wild one less you are RIGHT on the coast. We'll be fine!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

krandall said:


> So far, not a cloud in the sky! It's bright sunny, hot and humid!  But we are New Englanders, and well versed in riding out hurricanes. This isn't even supposed to be a particularly wild one less you are RIGHT on the coast. We'll be fine!


You are so right, Karen. We’ve seen our fair share of crazy storms and the snow is no joke some years but nothing like tornado alley or what CA endures with wildfires and earthquakes. All the same, we’re prepared. We’ve often lost power with lesser storms.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LeleRF said:


> You are so right, Karen. We’ve seen our fair share of crazy storms and the snow is no joke some years but nothing like tornado alley or what CA endures with wildfires and earthquakes. All the same, we’re prepared. We’ve often lost power with lesser storms.


Looks like we are going to miss the worst of it, but it has slowed to a crawl, meaning it’s going to rain for a couple of days! Ducky is learning about going out to potty in the rain! The biggest problem keeping him from stealing my towel while I try to towel them off when they come inside, Little divil! LOL!


----------

